# Defeated



## Battou (Apr 21, 2009)

Taken with Canon macro FD 100mm on Canon EF, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)






Bigger Here

I shot this with the intent to convert to BW, but during post processing I found I also had a fondness for the color copy, but it was not enough of a fondness to override my initial plan.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it dead?
Did it fly against a window pane?
Awww.

Great clarity, and DROPLETS on the wings. And each and every feather to be seen in detail.

But I still don't like this one SOOO much as a subject...


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2009)

Colours are a bit powerful in for my taste in your colour version, though both versions show off the details very well!
In this case I think B&W is working well for the shot - I am not as sure about the composition - but nothing is standing out as bad 

Good shot 
poor bird..


----------



## Battou (Apr 21, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Is it dead?
> Did it fly against a window pane?
> Awww.
> 
> Great clarity, and DROPLETS on the wings. And each and every feather to be seen in detail.



Yeah, My cats thought I was having trouble getting close so they decided to bring one to me and put it where I would see it on the front pourch.

Thanks, I'm really enjoying my new lens.



LaFoto said:


> But I still don't like this one SOOO much as a subject...


 That's Ok, I've been stock piling a handful of shots that I am confident you will find more apealing.



Overread said:


> Colours are a bit powerful in for my taste in your colour version, though both versions show off the details very well!
> In this case I think B&W is working well for the shot - I am not as sure about the composition - but nothing is standing out as bad
> 
> Good shot
> poor bird..



Thanks., the colors in the color copy where pushed a little for the BW conversion, it's one of my standard converting practices. As far as the composition I am rather proud of it considering what I was working with trying to finagle a tripod around all the crap that litters my porch. 




And to think I lost a little detail during processing.


----------



## Battou (Apr 22, 2009)

Nothing More?


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 22, 2009)

wow, powerful shot!!!


----------



## Battou (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## ValDR (Apr 23, 2009)

Interesting :thumbup:


----------



## Battou (May 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Rere (May 4, 2009)

Wonderful texture. The whites are a bit blown looking, though, but it is pretty cool.


----------



## Battou (May 5, 2009)

Rere said:


> Wonderful texture. The whites are a bit blown looking, though, but it is pretty cool.



Yes they are, I did properly expose this but I pushed the contrast up a bit amung other things during the convertion effort. I am quite aware that I blew out some of the white, This was done to preserve some detail in the blacks of the head, most notably the lower side where it rests on the wood. 

Thank you


----------



## Hellhound (May 5, 2009)

_Definitely _works for me.  It's very evocative--pity for the dead bird is counterbalanced by respect for its role in the circle of life; we eat the birds, the birds eat the seeds, the seeds grow into grass, antelopes eat the grass, and . . . but I digress.  Anyway, the feather detail is exquisite, and it's somehow more effective, IMO, with the eye just barely visible instead of the seemingly obligatory full-on open eye portrayal favored by so many.  It might look a little better with a bit more contrast between the feathers and the substrate  in the upper left of the frame, but, beyond that I can find nothing at all wrong.  Excellent.

What conversion method did you use?  I don't have CS3 or 4, and until I got the free trial of Silver Efex I struggled mightily to find a method that pleased me consistently.


----------



## Battou (May 6, 2009)

Hellhound said:


> _Definitely _works for me.  It's very evocative--pity for the dead bird is counterbalanced by respect for its role in the circle of life; we eat the birds, the birds eat the seeds, the seeds grow into grass, antelopes eat the grass, and . . . but I digress.  Anyway, the feather detail is exquisite, and it's somehow more effective, IMO, with the eye just barely visible instead of the seemingly obligatory full-on open eye portrayal favored by so many.  It might look a little better with a bit more contrast between the feathers and the substrate  in the upper left of the frame, but, beyond that I can find nothing at all wrong.  Excellent.
> 
> What conversion method did you use?  I don't have CS3 or 4, and until I got the free trial of Silver Efex I struggled mightily to find a method that pleased me consistently.


Thank you

It's a combination of programs actually. When I convert to B/W I always take my images and start with A slight resize and color correction in Photoshop CS3 and then run them through EDR processing with Photomatix to push tonal range to the maximum captured on the film used and then compress it to my liking, then I bring them back into Photoshop CS3 for USM and convertion to B/W using simply Photoshops convert to B/W action.


----------



## phtgrphr_lion_sarawr (May 11, 2009)

Wow, thats amazing work! 

I love using micro on my camera. heh even though it is only a Canon Power shot S5.


----------



## Battou (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. I too love Macro work, it played a large part in my investing in not one but several different macro lenses and further macro (non lens) equipment for my SLRs.


----------



## malkhaz (May 14, 2009)

I think color version is better


----------



## Battou (May 24, 2009)

thanks


----------



## fotoalioz (May 26, 2009)

different


----------



## newrmdmike (May 26, 2009)

gimme the color! pretty in your face, might be nice to hang for a while on a slightly bland wall, shots that aggressive demand some attention i think


----------



## Battou (May 26, 2009)

fotoalioz said:


> different


It is indeed, thank you for looking.



newrmdmike said:


> gimme the color! pretty in your face, might be nice to hang for a while on a slightly bland wall, shots that aggressive demand some attention i think



Well, the aggressiveness of the color copy was due to the EDR processing I do for my BW convertions. I think it was that very in your face element that I liked wile processing. 

Thanks for looking at both copies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Jun 8, 2009)

bump


----------

